# Bath rough in distance



## bountyhunter (Feb 11, 2005)

What is the standard rough in distance for a bath tub drain from the wall? This will be in a basement floor, so I would like to get it right beings it will be in concrete.

Thanks


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Your best to get the rough in from the tub or shower you plan on using. Standards are at times deceiving.


----------



## bountyhunter (Feb 11, 2005)

*tub distance*

Thanks for the info. Is it ok to leave a 16"x16" blockout in the concrete there to allow for the drain to be moved to the exact location when I do get the tub? Of course I will have the 2" drain line under the concrete, but then the trap can be rotated to fit the tub drain.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I would recommend a 3" drain for the shower. You are running a 3" for the toilet anyways right? As for leaving the 16" x 16" block out that should be fine. Depending on your inspector. When you run all this plumbing under you should also add a back flow valve to the system. It is code in some places and just good practice anyway. It will stop backups that start outside, from ruining your work.


----------

